# Official Request For A XXX Section



## Erniedytn (Mar 18, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/57987-who-thinks-we-need-porn.html



Erniedytn said:


> OK for all you naysayers on here, let me see if I can explain it better.......now that I have burned one and gathered my thoughts.
> 
> I don't think porn is something I want to see on RIU either, BUT.......
> 
> ...


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is 1 YouPorn.com Lite (BETA) - Porn haha


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 18, 2008)

See...if we had a XXX section you could have shared that there.

Do you ever go into the politics section?


----------



## boooky (Mar 18, 2008)

I do love porn but not real porn......Home videos is where its at they dont have 18 inch cocks and the bitch still faken it...I really dont understand how that doesnt hurt though. I mean some of thosse dudes dicks would be hitting the lungs and kidneys for sure.....We still need it..


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2008)

please keep in mind we are a growing forum not a softcore site, we are currently in the process of getting rid of all nudity on the forum.... currently rollitup is moving into a direction that is going to offend new users.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> please keep in mind we are a growing forum not a softcore site, we are currently in the process of getting rid of all nudity on the forum.... currently rollitup is moving into a direction that is going to offend new users.




I can assume from the above post ,That the shit is going to hit the fan ...DUCK


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

What kind of new direction is it moving? Will it be changing drastically or what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What kind of new direction is it moving? Will it be changing drastically or what?



hopefully out of the bedroom and back into the garage.


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> please keep in mind we are a growing forum not a softcore site, we are currently in the process of getting rid of all nudity on the forum.... currently rollitup is moving into a direction that is going to offend new users.


Not offending anybody just do whats fair....Make it a growing site shouldnt be anything on here that doesnt have to do with growing.

I mean sombody would have to spend more energy then they have to if people could just be themselves.. It is discrimination though and you have to know it is.. I ask for fairness and everyone to get along(witch is impossible) and nobody will ever get along if the hate is accept here but the finer things in life are shit on.

Shit on everyone dont shit on a few is all I ask if not oh well not my forum. The hole "cafe" section should be deleted this is a growing site we dont need peoples personal lives in it. Sorry but I feel if people can talk about everyday things in life including politics then sex should be open discussion. 

I mean you got people judging people and taking the piss out of people. If it happends to be a well known member taking the piss out of them everyone tags along....But if someone with 2 posts takes the piss out of someone its a big deal and needs to be delt with.....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

Kewl, glad to hear. There are certain places for certain things. 



fdd2blk said:


> hopefully out of the bedroom and back into the garage.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe back to closets, basements, attic's ,Dresser's , washing machine's, empty computer towers...
I love the female body. and enjoy looking at it .. But I'll let someone else fight the fight ... I'm here to show off my plants


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

Change the word sexuality to just sex....Thats a fair compromise........Either way it doesnt affect my life I just feel that its 18 or over porn shouldnt offend anyone more then politics do..Or be deleted if its in the right section porn is part of sexuality...

I could understand if your in your grow journle and someone posts some tits on the screen...But when its in the section? Come on now.....Go delete all the posts that are people discriminating agianst the opposite sex ,color of skin, judging for personal choice of another person.

those alone are more harmfull then some boobies.


----------

